
Show HN: Switch to Audible Tab (WebExtension) - klntsky
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/switch-to-audible-tab/
======
klntsky
A while ago I made a silly thing which I believed no one would use - a
WebExtension allowing to jump to an audible tab in one click (or hotkey). It
reduced some UX annoyance for me: I usually leave music streaming in
background while having 100+ tabs open, so that it's hard to navigate back to
player controls when I need to. A year passed, and it became apparent that I
am not the only one who struggled with this problem: the extension has become
moderately popular on AMO without me announcing it anywhere, so I decided to
share it on HN, hoping that it will provide some value to you too.

Enjoy!

Source: [https://github.com/klntsky/switch-to-audible-
tab](https://github.com/klntsky/switch-to-audible-tab)

